

Opsly - sysadmin as a service - DiabloD3
http://www.opsly.com/

======
pilom
How do I apply to be a sysadmin? What kind of experience are you expecting and
how are the sysadmin's paid. I'm very interested.

~~~
DiabloD3
If you find out, I'd like to know too

